# Sak Report



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The wife and I fished Deepwater this evening. Got on the water around 4 o'clock and fished until 9. We caught 10 or so nice fish with the biggest ones coming on cranks in about 30 feet. 
Heading out again tommorow morning. Going to get an early start cause man was it a hot one out there today!!!!!! :-?


----------

